# Blackberry Melomel



## K5MOW (Nov 10, 2012)

Well it is that time of year when the temps here in Texas is getting cooler and it is the best time for me to make my Meads and Melomels. This time of year I can keep the temps down in the fermenters. I make about 15 gallons of mead and 
Melomels a year. I will be starting a very good Blackberry Melomel recipe I make. 

Roger


----------



## J-Gee (Nov 10, 2012)

Would you post the recipe,please?


----------



## fatbloke (Nov 10, 2012)

Agree with J-Gee there. 

It's always good to read others methods, techniques and ideas, as we might make the same or similar brews, but others might end up with "better" results.


----------



## K5MOW (Nov 10, 2012)

J-Gee said:


> Would you post the recipe,please?



Yes I will post the recipe when I get home or tomorrow. 

Roger


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I added a Cab Sav grape pack to last years Blackberry melomel. It is coming along great. This years I made just blackberries.


----------

